
Teachers and students can benefit from knowing techniques of memory champions - bootload
http://www.theguardian.com/education/2015/nov/07/grandmaster-memory-teach-something-never-forget
======
shawnps
There is a pretty good book that covers some of this called Moonwalking with
Einstein:

[http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/6346975-moonwalking-
with-...](http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/6346975-moonwalking-with-
einstein)

I picked it up because it was on a list of books that Bill Gates had read one
summer:

[http://www.gatesnotes.com/About-Bill-Gates/Books-I-Read-
This...](http://www.gatesnotes.com/About-Bill-Gates/Books-I-Read-This-Summer)

------
bigethan
Anyone have any advice for getting better at remembering things with
songs/wordplay/etc? I can never come up with anything good at the moment and
end up never remembering. eg: I meet someone named Jane Doe, and then while
trying to think of a mnemonic to remember them with, something else happens
and I lose the moment.

~~~
ghubbard
> I meet someone named Jane Doe, and then while trying to think of a mnemonic
> to remember them with, something else happens and I lose the moment.

It's a good idea to spend some time pre-calculating mnemonic images for names
before you are in a social situation where you need to use them.

Find lists of the most common first names and surnames and prepare against
random combinations of those.

This process will also help you get better at doing it for the less common
names on the fly.

------
alphapapa
I highly recommend Anki: [http://ankisrs.net](http://ankisrs.net) FOSS Python
app with mobile clients and a sync platform. Uses flash cards with powerful
templates and a spaced-repetition algorithm. Great for languages as well as
anything else you want to learn and remember.

------
tomahunt
This author and academic gives a wide range of methods.

[http://www.lynnekelly.com.au/memory-
experiments/](http://www.lynnekelly.com.au/memory-experiments/)

